# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Introduction to Scott

## ScottE2HotE

Hi,

I am trying to learn visual basic programming and am currently working on a form project with a lot of text boxes.  I am pretty good at Excel formulas if anyone needs help there maybe I can help out.

I use 2010 version at work.

I live in the central valley of California and I am a graduate student in Fisheries Science and Ecology.

Glad to be part of your forum.  I hope I can keep all the rules straight! 

-Scott-

----------


## gmr4evr1

Howdy Scott,

I am pretty good with UserForms, so if you have questions or need help in that category, keep me in mind. I will definitely keep you in mind when it comes to formulas, because if it's something other than an IF, SUM, or COUNT formula...I'm lost.

----------


## Bithia

Yes! I need help w/ and excel formula or perhaps maybe a MACRO in place. My goal in my excel is to identify debit and credit amounts for example.... purchased for -1900 sold for +1900. I need to be able to identify the ones that belong together vs the ones that remain open. Please let me know if you can help.
Thanks in advance. Bithia

----------

